# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 2014



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This years exotics day is on:

Sunday 3rd August

*Birmingham & Solihull Rugby Club, Forshaw Heath Lane, Portway, Worcestershire, B94 5LH.*

_10am till 4pm_


There is all the usual things to see & do, plenty to spend your money on = dried goods, live foods etc, but _*NO animals being sold*_!!

Talks & demos will be going on throughout the day. Raffles, Tombola, BBQ, licensed bar etc.

Also we have the UKs only Pet Skunk show and new for this year we have the Skinny, Baldwin & Weir Wolf guinea pig show.

A cheap family day out.

Kids 16 & under FREE, adults £3

For udpates on whats happening, who is attending etc follow us on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exoti...0347070?ref=hl


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Went last year to this and had a fantastic day 😀


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

7 weeks TODAY folks!!

Some of the items you will be able to purchase on the day are:

House plants & small plants for your terrariums
Live foods - crickets etc
Hand made cushions
Bandanas
Pet foods & treats
Supplements & minerals...
Original artwork
Jewellery
Neal's Yard Organic products
Aloe Vera products
Sweets
Animal beds & snuggles pods
Trinkets & souvenirs
Bo9und to be more but cant remember lol

Also there will be:

An Event Raffle on the day
Charity stalls with tombolas & other games to help raise funds
Ferret Racing

Plus the usual catering & licensed bar.............

PLENTY for you to spend your money on sop don't forget your wallets - leave credit cards at home as there are NO facilities for using these and the nearest cash point is about 5 minutes drive away.

COME PREPARED


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

As an outdoor event we do allow visitors to bring their own pets with them, but please:

1 - make sure they are up to date with their inoculations
2 - they come at YOU OWN risk & responsibility - the event will not be held responsible if your animal bites someone etc. Make sure you are covered by insurance etc
3 - please keep your animals on leads/harnesses & not running loose on the day - there WILL be other animals and children there.
4 - if bringing young animals ensure they are weaned & old enough to go out in public - lets be responsible owners & not give the antis more fuel for the increasing fire they are building against exotic pets.
5. be sensible & think ahead.

Anyone found trying to sell or encourage visitors to buy animals from them on the day WILL be escorted off the property instantly. No second chances this year as we don't hold a license to allow animal sales as well as wanting to maintain good welfare concerns.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Only 2 weeks now till this event.......plenty to see & do and spend your money on :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

only 2 days away now

Lots of things to see & do plus plenty to buy from an array of stall holders

Livefoods
Plants & décor for vivs
Craft items
Pet foods of all kinds
Pet bedding & snuggle huts
Jewellery
Organic Products

Tombolas
Raffle - including a 1 week holiday prize

and much much more on the day.

Its both an indoor & outdoor event so not majorly affected by the wether ;-)


----------

